# First step!!-



## shaheen109 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, 

this might have been already answered but here goes, 

how long is the whole process?
where is the best place to start?
how much does it cost to get out there?

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shaheen109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> this might have been already answered but here goes,
> 
> ...


You will have to provide more details to encourage more specific answers.


----------

